# Interesting read on oil changes



## ALLSKIING (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure I am buying it though....

http://autos.aol.com/article/oil-change-education/?icid=maing-grid7|main5|dl10|sec1_lnk3&pLid=121738


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 20, 2011)

My 2012 has 10k changes scheduled. I'm buying it. The VW techie enthusiasts are on board with 10k. Surprising that many of the major car companies are now putting it right into the schedule... I would figure they would try to keep that number lower to try to milk folks for more money.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 20, 2011)

Saab, Acura, Mercedes and Porsches all had 7500 mile changes. Land Rover is 10,000. All but the last Saab were all synthetic, as well.

Of course, no idea what any of them will be like at 100,000 miles. The Mercedes will never get there, anyway.


----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2011)

I do mine every 7.5k.  (synthetic)

Manual says 15k. 

Car = 2003 Saab 9-3
I'm at 175k miles right now and the engine is still running great. Other things.... starting to show some wear


----------



## ski stef (Dec 20, 2011)

My 06 audi runs on synthetic oil, and I'm only required to change it every 10,000 miles. I trust that the good people at audi know what they are doing.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 21, 2011)

Many cars now have a 10k interval running syth oil. 

I'm a little OCD....so I sent a few samples of oil from my Jeep to these guys: http://www.blackstone-labs.com/  It's a small price to pay to know what's going on inside your engine. The engine in the Jeep is an old school design, inline 6. I'm going 8k between changes...topping off around 4-5k. I could probably eek it out 10k based on the reports from Blackstone. 

In our Audi, we do once a year because the car is barely driven 10k a year. Full synth as well. 

Not sure if the goverment should be involved with a PSA regarding the issue though.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 21, 2011)

I get the longer intervals with cars running synth but what I am not totally buying into is that for cars not running synth they still say to change every 7500 to 8k miles. What has changed with cars in that regard? Metal on metal still needs to be protected. There is a link in the article that tell you how many miles your car can go between changes....my Jeep with no synth says 8k miles.....The dealer says every 3k.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 21, 2011)

I run synthetic in my '09 GMC Acadia.  I get the oil changed when the oil life percentage remaining gets to between 10-15% left per the readout in my car (when I scroll to that data menu) or when my monthly ONSTAR e-mail update (any recalls, tire pressure, oil life, etc) says as such.  I've been getting about 10K miles over the first now 70k miles i've put on it.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 21, 2011)

On my company car92005 Pacifica with a V6) I have been changing it every 6-8k with regular oil and have to add a quart or so between changes. It now has 213k miles on it, the engine runs fine, but everything else is falling apart.

On my Acura it says to go by the computer(has a % oil remaining gauge) with synthetic, but like Glenn I am changing it once a year because I don't put a lot of miles on it.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sounds like my procrastinating was actually a brilliant move.  We do our vehicles between 5 and 7k with synthetic. Gotta get the 4Runner in this week actually.


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2011)

I run with full synthetic on my Volvo (recommended because of the Turbo) but I keep to the 7.5K changes per the maintenance schedule.  I do go with the "severe driving" 4K intervals on my new Jeep with dino oil...we do occasionally tow with it and the V6 works pretty hard to pull that beast.

I've always gone with 3-5K miles on my Toyota Highlander, mainly because there were problems with sludge on the V6.  Up to 195K miles and there is some usage now, but not too bad.

Main thing I'd like to do at some point is perform my own oil changes...I've seen them done and they look pretty easy, even for a person with zero mechanical skills.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 21, 2011)

FJ Crusier gets syntheic every 10k with a TRD oil filter.  Recommended is 5K.  
My old X5 was every 20K based on BMW recommendations and I drove that for 183K miles without an issue.  Every 3k was way over kill.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2011)

I just have mine changed with regular oil every 5K miles when I have the tires rotated.  Local guy does it fo $40.  159K miles on the car and no issues.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 21, 2011)

I run syn to 7k on all 3 of our vehicles 

08 Toyota Tacoma 4 cyl (99k on it now)
06 Mazda 3 (113k)
12 Kia Sorento v6 (I dumped the factory oil out at 1k, put fresh conventional in and will change over to syn soon) once it hits 5k

www.bobistheoilguy.com if you ever want to learn tons of good info about lubrication in all types of engines.


----------



## marcski (Dec 21, 2011)

I like this thread.  Glenn and xwhaler:  Both really cool links.

Conventional in wife's '08 MDX, change per oil light.

Synthetic in my '06 Audi.  I do it about every 5-7k.  (Comes out filthy even after that (which is less than the recommended 10k, plus the FSI engines tend to burn oil and I have found that it seems to do it more as the oil gets more mileage on it).  

Also, anyone else pick up Mobil 1 at Costco.  They send me coupons and you can pick up a 6- pack for a bit above $4/ qt?


----------



## speden (Dec 21, 2011)

Car tech has advanced  a lot over the last few decades.  I'm not sure what all the reasons for less frequent oil changes are, but I suspect engine tolerances are much more precise now than they were in the past.  Metal technology to harden cylinder walls, bearings, etc. has probably also improved greatly.  The oil itself is also of higher quality.  In the old days, the engine probably shed a lot more metal particles into the oil than with modern designs, requiring more oil changes.

If anything, the manufacturer is going to be conservative about recommended oil change intervals, so changing it more frequently than that is probably just a waste of money and a source of environmental pollution.  But people are used to the shorter intervals they grew up with, and old habits die hard.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 21, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> What has changed with cars in that regard?
> 
> There is a link in the article that tell you how many miles your car can go between changes....my Jeep with no synth says 8k miles.....The dealer says every 3k.



What's changed is what the engineers say (in your owner's manual) vs what the dealers say. The dealer would rather have people come in 4 times a year for not only the oil change (which they don't make much $ on...or sell at a loss) so they can "find" other things wrong with the vehicle while it's up on the lift. Remember, service writers work on comission. 

If you follow the guidelines in the manual, you'll be fine.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 21, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> I get the longer intervals with cars running synth but what I am not totally buying into is that for cars not running synth they still say to change every 7500 to 8k miles.


I don't recall anyone saying that. Maybe I missed it? 5k is probably fine for conventional oil. I wouldn't push a non-synthetic even close to 10k, especially given the amount of short trips and winter driving I do.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 21, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I don't recall anyone saying that. Maybe I missed it? 5k is probably fine for conventional oil. I wouldn't push a non-synthetic even close to 10k, especially given the amount of short trips and winter driving I do.



Well, your right they never said that but the link in the article with the test tells me to change my oil every 8k miles.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 21, 2011)

New Tacomas are 10k with synthetic


----------



## bvibert (Dec 22, 2011)

I change my oil almost as often as I tune my skis... :lol:


----------



## frapcap (Dec 22, 2011)

My cars get 5-6k oil changes, two of which are synthetic. 
Trans Am sees maybe 3 changes a year because I don't drive it that often and one of them is done before winter storage, whether or not it needs it. 
The Miata changes its own oil, aka burns it, so to prolong the amount of time it takes for the oil to break down between changes, I use synthetic. This car also gets driven the hardest/most.  
The beater Corolla doesn't burn oil or leak, but it gets conventional oil and get changed every 4-5k. Just to be sure it keeps remaining a reliable old Corolla. 

I know there are claims that the oil will last longer, I just like the peace of mind.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 22, 2011)

2008 Suburban

my mechanic has been suggesting every 3K....think that might be overkill


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 2008 Suburban
> 
> my mechanic has been suggesting every 3K....think that might be overkill



You don't have an audi???


----------



## frapcap (Dec 22, 2011)

Blashpamey!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 22, 2011)

wifes car is the 'burban

i sold the audi back in June...got $1K more than i was asking...i do miss that car..now in a 4dr wrangler JK which i'm loving...will be back in an audi again..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 22, 2011)

I put that article up in the jeep forum that I visit....they all freaked out over it....Started posting pictures of sludge build up in BMWs that get there oil changes done every 13k miles. Seems to me for every argument that its fine is an argument that its not...


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 22, 2011)

Be carefull with turbo engines. My Subaru Legacy has a 3750 mile oil change interval not mater if you're using regular or synthetic oil.  You go longer and there goes your warranty!  

The only way to be sure of any extended oil change interval is do have your oil analysed by Blackstone or another lab. I wouldn't chance anything over 5K without analysis  ,it's just not worth it. I do my own oil changes and the cost is about $15.00 -$18.00 with oem filter and good quality oil. I stock up on oil when on sale at Advanced Auto. I usually do 2 or 3 cars at the same time total time less than an hour.

I've seen many photos of engine internals on cars with only 20-25K that had just 2 oil changes from following the engine minders in the cars. The picture I saw were Hondas and the engines looked like they had 150K from the sludge buildup.


----------



## hammer (Dec 23, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> I put that article up in the jeep forum that I visit....they all freaked out over it....Started posting pictures of sludge build up in BMWs that get there oil changes done every 13k miles. Seems to me for every argument that its fine is an argument that its not...


Which Jeep forum?

Thought I read that the longer intervals for the BMWs were OK because of the oil capacity.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 23, 2011)

hammer said:


> Which Jeep forum?
> 
> Thought I read that the longer intervals for the BMWs were OK because of the oil capacity.




http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f292/


----------



## frapcap (Dec 23, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> I've seen many photos of engine internals on cars with only 20-25K that had just 2 oil changes from following the engine minders in the cars. The picture I saw were Hondas and the engines looked like they had 150K from the sludge buildup.



Sometimes I wonder if this is planned obsolescence from the auto maker to bring premature wear and tear to your engine so you'll be in the market for a new car sooner. 

Case in point- how many used and abused early 90's Civics, Accords, Corollas, and Camrys do you see rolling around? TONS! Honda and Toyota made the "mistake" (if you can call it that) of designing and manufacturing ultra reliable long lasting vehicles so you wouldn't need another one. Sure, when you do you'll probably want another one from them, but in the interium, the dealer isn't making much money on maintenance or warranty work.


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 23, 2011)

frapcap said:


> Sometimes I wonder if this is planned obsolescence from the auto maker to bring premature wear and tear to your engine so you'll be in the market for a new car sooner.



I doubt that.

A few years back a guy who works for my brother bought a new Honda Civic and NEVER changed the oil. It ran up to 108K before the engine seized. That in itself is amazing. My brother asked him why he didn't change the oil, he said he didn't think he had to since he was checking the oil level.
Wenever I buy a used car i think of this guy and I make sure I have all of the service records.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 24, 2011)

I just had a discussion about this yesterday with a friend who designs engine control units for a living.  He said that if you're running good full synthetic oil, you're just pissing your money away if you change it at less than 10,000 miles / 1 year.   I'd been on a 5K / 6 month oil change routine.

He also said I should be running Motul brake fluid.   Much better at high temperatures.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 27, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I just had a discussion about this yesterday with a friend who designs engine control units for a living.  He said that if you're running good full synthetic oil, you're just pissing your money away if you change it at less than 10,000 miles / 1 year.   I'd been on a 5K / 6 month oil change routine.
> 
> He also said I should be running Motul brake fluid.   Much better at high temperatures.



Great advice, have to get it on Facebook for others to see.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2011)

My engine oil life remaining sensor just dipped below 10% Made the appointment to bring my Acadia in on Thursday for some fresh full synthetic. Looking at my odometer its been just over 11,500 miles since my last oil change back in early September


----------



## Glenn (Dec 28, 2011)

drjeff said:


> My engine oil life remaining sensor just dipped below 10% Made the appointment to bring my Acadia in on Thursday for some fresh full synthetic. Looking at my odometer its been just over 11,500 miles since my last oil change back in early September




Sounds like you need to take the Acadia out for a few more drives Jeff! Not much mileage since the last change. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Sounds like you need to take the Acadia out for a few more drives Jeff! Not much mileage since the last change. :lol:



I know Glenn!  That almost week that it sat in the parking lot at the airport while I was in Vegas in October really cut back my miles these last almost 4 months  :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 28, 2011)

drjeff said:


> My engine oil life remaining sensor just dipped below 10% Made the appointment to bring my Acadia in on Thursday for some fresh full synthetic. Looking at my odometer its been just over 11,500 miles since my last oil change back in early September


Man...You put some miles on!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Man...You put some miles on!



Living out in the relatively speaking "country" has its pluses and minuses.  The minus being that for more than some basic shopping needs, it tends to be a 75 -100 mile round trip.  Secondly,  I really need to learn to say "no" when people ask me to serve on various boards/groups/associations as usually 2 to 3 nights a week I have a meeting, many of which will involve about a 150 mile round trip. Lastly, my family tends to travel A LOT, and not just the roughly 300 or so mile round trip that Mount Snow is for my family.  The really scary thing is that my wife drives about the same amount of miles as  do!


----------

